# IE6 und PNG-Fix



## Grafixboy (18. April 2010)

Hi Maik
ja da werde ich das dort mal suchen habe zugegebener maßen
nur den CSS-Bereich durchstöbert 
*Guter Tip !*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von Grafixboy Beitrag anzeigen
> Und da wo ich es brauchte hatte ich es über Grafiken gelößt bekommen (hier)


hatte es ohne www aber bei mir leitet er das weiter 
Hier jetzt mit www 
(muss halt javascript deaktiviert sein damit das css-menü sichtbar wird sonst flash)

*N*a sowas da lasse ich das mal lieber für den IE6 das CC mal weg  .
//ja das kann einen flashen, zu so später Stunde  
obwohl da gab es doch mal so ein zu importierendes fixIE.js oder so ähnlich
was in den header einfügen konnte. 
Anzeigen tut er den Fehler bei mir im IE 8.06 auch
aber Seitenaufbau ist normal.

*A*rbeite unter XP und leider noch bis zum 12.Mai mit Vista dann aber mit Win7
(Windows ist echt kein Logistic-Experte oder die welche sie dami beauftragt hatten) ^^

*H*abe leider keine Möglichkeit das mit dem IE6 zu testen
kann nur in den folgenden Testen:

Google
Safari (selten)
IE 7/ 8
FF ab 3.5
Opera ab 8
(kann ich auch unter Vista den IE6 simulieren zu testzwecken, wenn ja wie ?)


----------



## Maik (18. April 2010)

Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> *N*a sowas da lasse ich das mal lieber für den IE6 das CC mal weg  .
> //ja das kann einen flashen, zu so später Stunde
> obwohl da gab es doch mal so ein zu importierendes fixIE.js oder so ähnlich
> was in den header einfügen konnte.


Du meinst wohl ie7-js. 

Nur ob's hier was nützt, bezweifel ich  fast, denn das Script ist nicht die ultimative "Wundermedizin" bei *allen* auftretenden Problemen im IE6.

Es sollte dir aber zu denken geben, dass das "CurvyCorner"-Script grundsätzlich im IE6 tadellos funktioniert, wie es die Demo-Seiten (http://www.curvycorners.net/demos/) des Projekts zeigen.



Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> Anzeigen tut er den Fehler bei mir im IE 8.06 auch
> aber Seitenaufbau ist normal.


*dito*



Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> (kann ich auch unter Vista den IE6 simulieren zu testzwecken, wenn ja wie ?)


Da hast du zwei Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl:


IETester
Virtuellen PC (mit WinXP als OS) als Gastsystem auf dem Hostsystem einrichten.

Letzteres nutze ich, um IE6, IE7 und IE8 als normale / reguläre "Vollversion" in meiner Testumgebung nutzen zu können.

Multiple_IE scheint unter Vista nicht zu laufen, und damit dann wohl auch nicht unter Win7.

mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (18. April 2010)

> Es sollte dir aber zu denken geben, dass das "CurvyCorner"-Script grundsätzlich im IE6 tadellos funktioniert, wie es die Demo-Seiten (http://www.curvycorners.net/demos/) des Projekts zeigen.



*I*ch denke mal dann liegt daran weil ich eine andere Schrift 
einbinde mittels eines nicht kompatibelen IE6 hack.

*U*nd das ist ja immer an oberster Stelle vor allem anderen im header einzubinden.

*A*nsonsten Zeigt er mir aber einen ungültigen Regelsatz meiner IE6 CSS-codierung.
(4 Fehler)

*D*er Fehler erledigt sich ja aber dann wenn mein 2.dyn. IE-CSS-Script in angriff nehme  
Da war nur noch keine Zeit zu. 

Aber *Danke* für die Hinweise.


----------



## Grafixboy (19. April 2010)

*D*a habe ich doch klatt 3 Codezeilen im header vergessen 


```
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="includes/ie.styles.css" />
<![endif]-->
```

Sollte jetzt auch da klappen.
der IE-Test ist Super

MfG Grafixboy

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
edit:
*K*ann es sein das der ie6 und früher keine negativen z-indexe verstand.
Ich glaube daran liegt es.


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> *K*ann es sein das der ie6 und früher keine negativen z-indexe verstand.


Nö.

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/anzeige/z_index.htm erscheint in der Darstellung genauso, wie beispielsweise im Firefox (siehe die Box mit dem Eintrag "F:-1").

mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (19. April 2010)

*J*a du hast Recht danke Maik

*Doch* habe jetzt dennoch alle in positive Indices umgeändert.
Auch das SVG habe ich jetzt mit einem opera-hack versehen weil ich dachte das es stört.
Aber irgendwie scheint es ja an den png-dateien zu liegen vermute ich mal weil die ja auch nicht
transparent werden habe es auch schon mit folgendem probiert:


```
onLoad="fixPNG()"
```

und auch mit dem einbinden vom ie7-js hats noch nicht funktioniert. 
IE6 wird ja von ziemlich vielen meiner besucher genutzt muss ich also
schleunigst hinbekommen. 

Ich probiere es mal weiter  

mfg


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> Aber irgendwie scheint es ja an den png-dateien zu liegen vermute ich mal weil die ja auch nicht
> transparent werden habe es auch schon mit folgendem probiert:
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du den PNG-Fix von "ie7-js" nutzen willst, hast du  auch diesen Hinweis bzgl. der Dateinamen beachtet?



> The script only fixes images named: *-trans.png



mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (19. April 2010)

*J*etzt als dus mir sagtest :-( habe ich es gleich mal gemacht
was zur folge hat das ich jene bilder gar nicht mehr sehe.


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Reden wir von den beiden PNGs der Splashseite (*newbackground.png* u. *newbackground2.png*)?

mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (19. April 2010)

*n*ein eine Seite weiter hier

mfg

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die beiden Bilder die du ansprichst waren noch fremdverlinkt danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass der IE6 bei mir den Inhalt der Seite ein ganzes Stück weiter unten erst folgen lässt, zeigt er zwar das Hintergrundbild *verlauf-trans.png*, aber er wiederholt es nicht.

Hierzu solltest du auch mal die entsprechenden Beispiele des "ie7-js"-Scripts studieren, in diesem Fall http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/test/png-background.html, denn darin findet sich dieser Hinweis:



			
				http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/test/png-background.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the transparent background image cannot be tiled (repeated) using background-repeat.



mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (19. April 2010)

*H*I Maik

*B*ekomme es irgendwie nicht in den Griff aufs jahr sind es 6%,
heute waren es durch deine und meine Testerei 10 % würde die
aber ungern verprellen  .

MfG Grafixboy


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

http://www.twinhelix.com/css/iepngfix/ unterstützt die background-repeat-Eigenschaft in Verbindung mit dem hinzugekommenen Addon-Javascript..



> *How To Use*
> 
> 4. If you want support for CSS1 background-repeat and background-position, make sure you include the add-on .JS file in your <head>:
> 
> ...



Zitat-Quelle: http://www.twinhelix.com/css/iepngfix/demo/

mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (19. April 2010)

*H*abe ich drinne nur nicht auf der splash/intro-seite.

Das hatte ich mir schon 3 mal durchgelesen voralledingen habe ich in der
selben domain eine subdomain wo das funktioniert .
verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.
Bin die letzten drei Stnden keinen Meter vorran gekommen. 

guten abend Grafixboy


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Dass du auf der Strecke liegen geblieben bist, liegt  zumindest schon mal daran, dass http://www.origamipage.de/pic/iepngfix.htc auf eine 404-Fehlerseite führt.

mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (19. April 2010)

Ja komisch aber man soll doch immer von der html/php ausgehen wie ich es doch mache. 

oops lag ja garnicht in pic sondern in iepngfix/iepngfix.htc


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Je nachdem, muß auch hier in der HTC-Datei der Pfad angepasst werden, damit das Script im IE6 störungsfrei funktioniert:


```
// This must be a path to a blank image, relative to the HTML document(s).
// In production use I suggest '/images/blank.gif' or similar. That's all!
IEPNGFix.blankImg = 'blank.gif';
```


mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (19. April 2010)

*J*a danke das habe ich so.
Jetzt geht es immerhin schon einmal wenn ich die Seite im IETester über einen Link aufrufe.
Wenn ich da aber die Adresse aber direkt eingebe dann geht es nicht 
*sehr* merkwürdig.


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Koscher klingt das zumindest nicht.

Vielleicht solltest du mal besser nach deinen unzähligen Versuchen, ein passendes funktionstüchtiges PNG-Fix-Script zu finden, erstmal im Dokumentheader wieder für Ordnung sorgen, denn da geht's ja mittlerweile zu wie bei "Hempels unter'm Sofa" :suspekt:

Mit anderen Worten: Nutze einen PNG-Fix, und nicht mehrere unterschiedliche Scripts zugleich, die sich gegenseitig in die Quere kommen.

mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (19. April 2010)

*S*timmt so wird es nur noch schlimmer. Ich räume erstmal auf
schlaf dann drüber und morgen sieht die Welt sch wieder besser aus. 

*N*a dann gute Nacht und einen erholsamen schlaf wünsch ich.

mfg grfx


----------



## Grafixboy (20. April 2010)

*H*i Maik

*O*k ich habe mal aufgeräumt.
Hatte bis jetzt leider ohne erfolg.
Hatte die ganze Zeit die neuste betaversion verwendet und die geht definitiv nicht.

*D*enn als ich jetzt kurz vor dem Aufgeben die vorletzte beta testweise 
zum einsatz brachte funktionierte diese sofort. 

*D*ie splash/intro Seite ist so weit ok nur wenn ich jetzt auf die Startseite wechseln will
im IE6 Modus dann lädter die Bilderganz kurz ohne Transparenz dann mit schiebt alles
an den rechten platz und stürzt dann nach 5 sekunden ab.

*K*ann das nun am IE-Tester liegen ?
Könntest du es für mich mal mit der VM Testen büdde  .

Das wär super.​
MfG Grafixboy


----------



## Maik (20. April 2010)

Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> Könntest du es für mich mal mit der VM Testen büdde  .


Dazu muß ich ja noch nicht mal die VM anschmeißen ;-)




... allmählich bewegt sich der IE6 Richtung Zielgerade 

mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (20. April 2010)

*L*ief das bei dir ohne Absturz  
Na sowas. Dann liegt es wohl am IE-Tester.

*I*st das der besagte *Multiple_IE* und gigt es da ne Version für Win7
weil die bekomme ich endlich am 12.Mai.


> Dazu muß ich ja noch nicht mal die VM anschmeißen



MfG Grafixboy


----------



## Maik (20. April 2010)

Das ist bei mir der IE6 in Reinnatur, wie ihn WinXP mitliefert 

mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (20. April 2010)

*D*ank für den Split kann ich nur sagen sauber gesplitted darfst die nächsten Punkte verdoppeln .
(Waren die Regeln so beim Bowling wenn ich mich nicht irre aber  ) .

*H*ast nat. recht neues Thema ist hier angebracht.

*W*eil da jetzt auf keinen Absturz eingegangen bist nehme ich
an das es da bei dir keinen Browserabsturz gab das freut mich.
Will dir Besucher auch wenn es nur einer der besagten 5%
sind nicht verärgern.

Abend Grafixboy


----------



## Maik (20. April 2010)

Richtig gedeutet, ich konnte keinen Absturz im IE6 registrieren.

mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (21. April 2010)

Hm...

Leider bin ich jetzt richtig Hilflos weil ich duch die Abstürze ja nicht mehr nach vermeintlichen Fehlern suchen kann  .
Finde keinen anderen Ansatz wenn wenigstens das Menü obwohl ....

Ich hatte gerade noch eine Idee und jetzt stürtzt er nicht mehr ab

```
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
        <style type="text/css">
        *{
            margin:0;
            padding:0;
        }
        </style>
<![endif]-->
```
Ich selbst prädige es öfters und halte mich nicht dran
jetzt kann ich wenigstens wieder weiter forschen  .

mfg Grafixboy


----------



## Maik (21. April 2010)

Bist du nicht im Besitz einer WinXP-CD?

Dann kannst du den fragwürdigen "IETester" in die Tonne kloppen, und stattdessen einen Virtuellen PC mit WinXP  als OS aufsetzen, in dem dann die reguläre Version des IE6 enthalten ist.

mfg Maik


----------



## Grafixboy (21. April 2010)

Moin Maik

Nein habe leider keine habe aber *das hier* gefunden.

MfG Grafixboy


----------



## Maik (21. April 2010)

Sagt mir nix.

Vielleicht wirst du ja damit glücklicher, und kommst nun mal entscheidend voran.

mfg Maik


----------

